

Chrome Dev Editor: a developer tool for building apps on the Chrome platform - tilt
https://github.com/dart-lang/chromedeveditor

======
niutech
It was already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943910)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7958651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7958651)

